# ICS Source published!



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks like today is miracle Monday for anyone still using the bolt, source code for ICS has finally been released!

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/06/17/htc-finally-releases-missing-att-htc-one-kernel-source-along-with-the-long-lost-thunderbolt-ics-source/


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

This phone is never going to die.. .

Just when I am about to give up on it, something like this happens. w00t!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

nice! I didn't get rid of my 'Bolt specifically because I wanted to fool around with it some more if this ever happened.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

About time they released the kernel. I never got around to fixing my TB's screen unfortunately. Just couldn't get up to paying 60 or so bucks for a new digitizer/lcd when all I will do is keep it for testing. Maybe I'll look again and see if the price has dropped on that.


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i, too, and glad i hung onto my bolt even after i picked up my nexus 4. i was gonna sell it on swappa and probably clear 85 bucks or so, but now i'm gonna play with cm9 and then cm10.1 when jblack (over on xda) gets it off the ground. probably won't ever sell my bolt, to be honest. at the very least, it makes for a pretty damn robust mp3 player these days, hah.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bukowski said:


> i, too, and glad i hung onto my bolt even after i picked up my nexus 4. i was gonna sell it on swappa and probably clear 85 bucks or so, but now i'm gonna play with cm9 and then cm10.1 when jblack (over on xda) gets it off the ground. probably won't ever sell my bolt, to be honest. at the very least, it makes for a pretty damn robust mp3 player these days, hah.


Yeah. My main reasons for hanging onto my bolt are that I'm waiting for the phone I want to become available, and that I'm sure I can repurpose the bolt into something useful after it's no longer my primary phone. The bolt is near to indestructible IMO. I've dropped the bolt hundreds of times, still works great and unscathed.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Replacement screen + digitizer is in the $35 dollar range now. Almost thinking of getting it.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> Replacement screen + digitizer is in the $35 dollar range now. Almost thinking of getting it.


Yeah, for $35, you'd have another testing device. Not bad.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, for $35, you'd have another testing device. Not bad.


Still mulling over it, heh. How well does Android 4.0 run on it compared to 2.3?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> Still mulling over it, heh. How well does Android 4.0 run on it compared to 2.3?


Yeah. Understandable. The latest stock ICS Rom runs frustratingly slow with lag aplenty. Lol. There are a few nice ICS custom roms though, that run as well as 2.3 did.


----------

